# Evaporation line?



## Mama Dragon

So, um, I read on some google searches that a colorless evap line is a true evap line, but if there's color, it's a faint positive. Is this true? Cause I showed DH by wonderful BFN result last night and it had changed to a very blue BFP







I read the negative results in about the first 10 minutes, but it could have been sooner or later. He had a spaz. I insisted it was an evap line, but got to thinking last night that they aren't normally colored from what I've heard. I knew I should have got the 2 pack last night dang it.


----------



## Pynki

Yeah when that happened to me I got a now 4 year old out of it. The only evap line I ever got was a really really really faint positive that just darkened.

So, I'd wait a couple of days and retest.


----------



## quantumleap

Definitely not an expert, but I have also always read about the colourless/grey evap line thing. Could blue have really been grey? I read that if the "evap" is the same colour (just lighter) than the control line, it's a positive. *But* you're also supposed to chuck all results after the time limit.

So helpful, I know.









I'd totally be rushing out to get another test (or two!).
Good luck.


----------



## LavenderMae

I'd definitely retest to be sure. Good luck!


----------



## Mama Dragon

Man, it's totally blue. I just looked at it again. The test is still wet too, the entire strip. Trying not to hyperventilate....









Going to the $ store today and picking up about 10 tests...maybe 20...I can test 3 or 4 times a day for the next few days. (is that excessive/obsessive?)


----------



## gwerydd

:


----------



## celestialdreamer

I'd try a pink dye test if you test again, as it is much easier IMO to determine a faint positive from an evaporation line. Yes, it is not recommended to read the test after the limit, but I don't 100% agree with it. The first "positive" test I had with my current pregnancy started out as nothing/maybe a shadow and at about 12-15 minutes later became most definitely a light pink line. The next day I took another test and it was a faint positive at about 5 minutes. I've never had anything like that happen except when I turned out to be pregnant. So...umm, hope this works out how you want







Good luck!


----------



## Mama Dragon

Which tests use pink dye? Thanks for that info!


----------



## celestialdreamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Man, it's totally blue. I just looked at it again. The test is still wet too, the entire strip. Trying not to hyperventilate....









Going to the $ store today and picking up about 10 tests...maybe 20...I can test 3 or 4 times a day for the next few days. (is that excessive/obsessive?)


Take a deep breath







Can you get something an Answer Early test or a First Response Early Result? They are more expensive than the $ store tests obviously, but much more reliable and sensitive. Then you could feel confident on whether you are or not.


----------



## celestialdreamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Which tests use pink dye? Thanks for that info!

First Response does. And the "Earliest Result" variety is very sensitive and seems to be very reliable too. I also actually had good luck with a Clear Blue Easy digital test very early with this pregnancy, which makes it so you don't have to squint at lines







Good luck mama, my first pregnancy was very unplanned and I think I ended up taking about 10 tests







:


----------



## Valkyrie9

Jumpin' Jehosophat...no answers for you, but sending lots of good thoughts your way that what you want to happen is what DOES happen.


----------



## Bearsmama

Couldn't read without posting a







Hope things turn out the way you want them to.


----------



## CalebsMama05

I had this happen to me! 2 days before dh's last birthday. I poas...checked it at 10 and it was neg...checked it at 15 and there was an evap/faint bfp...I went and bought a couple more $ tree tests and they just kept getting darker and darker....


----------



## broodymama

The $ Tree tests have pink dye too.

Good luck!


----------



## Mama Dragon

I got 5 tests, they are the pink dye kind ...used one and thought there was the faintest of lines. It was really hard to see, I even took the test apart to hold it up to the light better and still couldn't tell for sure. My scanner isn't working or I'd take it apart, scan it and invert the colors in Photoshop (back when we'd been TTC #3 for years, I learned all the tricks)....I'm gonna be going freaking bonkers until tomorrow morning...I'll probably do another tonight just to hold me over!

ETA: I got it to scan and did the invert and there's no line! Woo!


----------



## 2 in August

Oh man. What a day! If it were me, now I'd be doing a 3rd test because I wouldn't be sure which of the first 2 to trust.


----------



## broodymama

You know we will all be expecting an update about 5 minutes after you wake up and pee in the morning, right?


----------



## angelcat

subbing


----------



## kristenburgess

looking forward to your update - wishing you the best no matter what color it turns


----------



## channelofpeace

I have no idea but good luck!


----------



## Mama Dragon

Big beautiful negative







Now, migraine, you can go away and AF, you can go back to normal, you freaked me out, but the fun and games are over


----------



## channelofpeace

Once you find her, can you tell her to come on over here?


----------



## blissful_maia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
You know we will all be expecting an update about 5 minutes after you wake up and pee in the morning, right?

















: I hope you get the result you want mama, how nerve-wracking!

ETA: Just read your update! Yeay!!


----------



## happilyloved

Glad you got your BFN, since that is what you wanted








FYI, the Walgreens generic early response (Target too, I think, but for sure Walgreens) has a rep for evaporation lines. I had 2 in a row last month show up positive after the time limit and I was half freaked, half thrilled, but I was definitely not pregnant. No other tests came up positive even after the time limit and AF was a day early (yes I was compulsively testing at about 11-12 dpo, long story). So watch out for those generics! They are just as good as the regular as long as you read them within the time limit, but can be very scary if you don't!


----------



## happilyloved

oops, double post


----------



## happilyloved

triple post


----------



## felts6113

So.. i have taken four!!!! Yes four test... all came up a faint positive... but im worrying myself... are they evap lines?


----------

